
How Our Startup Navigated the Depths of Nearly Failing to Profitability - andygcook
https://medium.com/team-tettra/navigating-the-depths-of-nearly-failing-to-profitability-part-3-land-ho-ea5a6aa5676e
======
champion
Good post with real numbers. Also has useful projections spreadsheet for
download

